

Coderpath podcast: Interview with David Heinemeier Hansson  - milesf
http://coderpath.com/posts/1
Inaugural relaunch of coderpath as a podcast, with guest David Heinemeier Hansson. Hosts Miles Forrest and Curtis McHale.
======
milesf
Did an interview with DHH a few weeks ago. We talk about Rework, Rails3, and
some personal stuff like his passion for racing Porsches.

